# whats it going to be.



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I got to past the time!!!! I already went over this in my head at 6:45pm Oct 2 2010 i am going to stick a mature doe while waiting in my stand for 20min the pigs are going to come in. At 7:05pm i am going to stick a 105lbs sow. They are going to have perfect blood trails the doe ran 36 yards and the pig is going to run about 43 yards. Got them both loaded on 4wheeler and on my way to help track down my buddies animal or animals by 7:32. 

What are yall going to have in the cooler by 8:00pm Oct 2 2010?????

DON'T BE SCARED....................


----------



## Lonestar Light (Jul 5, 2006)

The only sure thing that I will have in the cooler is Lonestar Lights in the longneck style! I married the girl of my dreams less one thing... her freaking birthday is Oct 3rd. Oh well, I get to hunt plenty the rest of the year and I would gladly trade opening weekend for a year full of great weekends...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

We call that SAUSAGE !!! G-Luck



mudcatz71 said:


> I got to past the time!!!! I already went over this in my head at 6:45pm Oct 2 2010 i am going to stick a mature doe while waiting in my stand for 20min the pigs are going to come in. At 7:05pm i am going to stick a 105lbs sow. They are going to have perfect blood trails the doe ran 36 yards and the pig is going to run about 43 yards. Got them both loaded on 4wheeler and on my way to help track down my buddies animal or animals by 7:32.
> 
> What are yall going to have in the cooler by 8:00pm Oct 2 2010?????
> 
> DON'T BE SCARED....................


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

Rack Ranch said:


> We call that SAUSAGE !!! G-Luck


 yep plus a little farm fed pork. I did that last year and it was good but a little dry so this year i am going to buy some fat to put in it.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

Lonestar Light said:


> The only sure thing that I will have in the cooler is Lonestar Lights in the longneck style! I married the girl of my dreams less one thing... her freaking birthday is Oct 3rd. Oh well, I get to hunt plenty the rest of the year and I would gladly trade opening weekend for a year full of great weekends...


Funny...my wife's b-day is also Oct 3rd. However, i'll still head to the woods and take her to dinner during the week. I think....i'll get the drop on at least a hog this weekend.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

mudcatz71 said:


> What are yall going to have in the cooler by 8:00pm Oct 2 2010?????
> 
> DON'T BE SCARED....................


Hopefully a few cool ones waiting on me.:biggrin:


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

I noticed a glich...... There is no way i am going to find my buddies animal and clean my two by 8pm.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Im thinking hog at daybreak and then see if that nice muley I've been watching will come in or maybe an aoudad.


----------



## five.0 fisher (Jan 9, 2005)

Nothing. I am walking in the Susan B Komen race for the cure in the morning in memory of my MIL. We lost her last year on 11-10-2009. As soon as the walk is over I am heading to the lease. I hope to have something at the skinning shed by tomorrow evening though.


----------

